# french pension (continued)



## 167juliar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello everybody! 

I managed to get through to Philadelphia IRS and had it confirmed that : 

my French pension need not be declared ( treaty covered) 
and having under the 3900 $ Married filing separately there was no reason to file. 

was told it would only create more work for the IRS 

Thanks for the advice you gave me by the way--rather the same thing


and Thank you all for being there -- seems nobody in IRS Paris is answering the phone-- the office : may have closed already .....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the good news! 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

